# Vista 64-bit problems with BioShock!



## BriarPatch (Sep 30, 2007)

Since building a new machine, my husband has been having nothing but problems one after another. He built an awesome machine and just recently bought the game BioShock, however it only gets so far then locks up.

I'm not sure what the problem could be, here is his main computer setup:

Crossfire ATI video cards (2)
4GB memory
Vista Home Premium 64-bit

The graphics look wonderful, but after only a couple minutes into the beginning (decending into the water in the submarine) it locks and he has to ctrl+alt+del to get out.... 

ANY SUGGESTIONS?!?!?!


----------



## Ð ÑÑÑÐºÐ¸Ð¹ (Jul 20, 2007)

It's probably Vista.

My GF has a new HP laptop decked out and it has some trouble running certain programs because there are so many bugs. I'd say if you are able, throw xp onto the computer and it should run like pie.


----------



## Ð ÑÑÑÐºÐ¸Ð¹ (Jul 20, 2007)

Yes I know pie does not run, but you get my point...


----------



## bats2jm (Oct 5, 2007)

Try downloading ATI latest Catalyst drivers I think they have support for problems in bioshock that may help. What type of ATI cards do u have by the way?


----------



## BriarPatch (Sep 30, 2007)

He has two ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT. If I'm not mistaken, I think he has loaded all the newest updates for Catalyst, but I'll check. He has even tried and uploaded the AI Booster, but that hasn't helped. I hope the problem doesn't like strictly in Vista because the program is really a lot nice to look at than XP. Plus I will be getting a new laptop soon that has Vista already on it.

I will let him know about your suggestions and keep you informed. He's not really a happy camper at the moment.


----------



## Ð ÑÑÑÐºÐ¸Ð¹ (Jul 20, 2007)

This is a hotfix for Bioshock on vista, this MIGHT help.

http://www.gamershell.com/download_20699.shtml


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh..deffinatly nothing wrong with the hardware..it does sound like your drivers....bioshock is notorious for not liking ati


----------

